# Key Post: Car Hire in France



## sueellen (9 Mar 2004)

Looking to hire a car from Toulouse Airport in late June.  Anybody recommend where I can get a good quote.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (9 Mar 2004)

*Re: Car Hire in France*

www.argusrentals.com

Irish agency, smaller local (French) car rental firms.

I've found them v. good and v. competitive — but I suppose it depends on what you want and for how long...

Bon voyage,

Dr. M.


----------



## whocares (9 Mar 2004)

*Car Hire in France*

Thanks Doc

Got an on-line quote for €650.  Alamo quoted €870 while Hertz were asking €782 for the same car.  

Anyone else .....?


----------



## A (10 Mar 2004)

*Car Hire*

What about www.holidayautos.com (or .co.uk?)

I also find Budget to be the cheapest.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Mar 2004)

*Re: Car Hire in France*

I found Auto Europe to be quite good (I used them for car hire in Italy).


----------



## rory (10 Mar 2004)

*Re: Car Hire in France*

I've found www.ebookers.ie and www.skycars.com to be competitive. Prices are all-inclusive.


----------



## whocares (10 Mar 2004)

*Car Hire in France*

Checked out these and many more besides over the last 24 hours and still haven't beaten €650.

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## cloned (10 Mar 2004)

*car hire*

I use a small local car hire place in South of Spain where they meet you at arrivals - card with your name on it - and take credit card details on top of his briefcase. Car waiting outside and gone within 5 minutes. These companies are cheaper and whilst sometimes the cars are a little older they are not as hung up if there is a slight dent or scratch.

I am looking to hire say a 7 or 8 seater in sth of France, a opel zafira ? Sharan ? Any one got ideas ?

whocares - your best bet is to talk to someone who has house in Vence, Nice or surrounding areas who can recommend one of these companies. 

If anyone wants one for Malaga airport I can recommend one.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (12 Mar 2004)

*Re: car hire*

Cloned,

I have 5 kids and drive a 7-seater at home (well, my wife does, most of the time — I walk to work...!   )

But when I'm renting a holiday car I've found these _very_ expensive to rent — almost double the cost of a large Focus/Mégane/Astra estate model, for instance (usu. category 'F', depending on the rental firm). So, depending on whether your party is predominantly adults/kids/"smallies", and how much time all 7 of you are all going to be in the car together, you might consider a large, roomy stationwagon w/ roofrack...(?)

Two out of the four times that I've advance-booked a stationwagon like this, it turned out that they didn't have one available on the day — and upgraded me to a Zafira for the same money! (for a full 28-day rental once, couldn't believe our luck!)

But it all depends on your circumstances/priorities/budget.

Oh, and before anyone starts ticking me off about carrying unsecured kids in the rear of a stationwagon — our four youngest fit comfortably across the rear seat, the two smallest sharing the middle seat belt, and the lad was (comfortably!) wedged between two large soft suitcases, with a portable belt assembly anchored to the floor of the car in the same way as you might a baby-seat assembly. I'm not _that_ much of a penny-pincher...!

Dr. M.

P.S. Glad to see argusrentals unbeaten on the quote above — not often you find a small-to-medium Irish firm beating the bigger players...


----------



## rose (12 Mar 2004)

*car hire in spain but going in to france*

is there any restrictions or extra insurance in doing the above and what would be the best company to book with


----------



## Irishguide (3 Dec 2010)

try comparecarrentalfrance.com used them last month and they were good especially for holiday autos rates.
hope this helps


----------



## werntonb (1 Feb 2011)

I will recommend the car rental of my friend. He has a good price with the rent of  his car.


----------



## deli (1 Feb 2011)

rose said:


> is there any restrictions or extra insurance in doing the above and what would be the best company to book with


 
Wwe regularly rent in spain and go to France, in particular Girona. Yes there is a need to state you are going to france and get cross border insurance. Some people don't state they are travelling to France, but I don't think the insirance will cover if needed !
The cost is included with Hertz, but they are usually expensive ! We have used doyouspain on serveral times and found them to be good, they usually use either goldcar or aurigacrown. They have a cost per day for the cross border insurance, but up to a max of approx €40 per rental. Some companies don't have a capping on the max, so it can work out a fair bit extra. One down side of these companies is that they have a fuel policy where you pay for a full tank of fuel an d return the car empty. This suits some but not others.


----------

